# Who made up "American Football"



## ghostdriver (Feb 1, 2015)

Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## warble (Feb 1, 2015)

Was Abner Doubleday an Illuminati?


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 2, 2015)

warble said:


> Was Abner Doubleday an Illuminati?


Yes he was "President of the Theosophical Society" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theosophical_Society


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 2, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


WTF is wrong with ya bro. R ya missing a chromosome or sumthin? Even if it were true. Murica don't wanna hear that kind of negative shit. We need pacification and blissful ignorance. Ya kinda messed up like 2 seconds of my life kinda considering that crap.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


You do that to yourself and yet you do not die, Satan Spawn.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

This was when *Walter Camp*, a Yale graduate and "The Father of American Football", invented certain rules (such as system of downs) to provide singularity in the sport. Each school played its own variety of football. Princeton students played a game called "ballown" as early as 1820.
*History of American football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_American_*football*Wikipedia


----------



## TBoneJack (Feb 23, 2015)

American football was created because someone had the fortuitous vision of creating a sport so great that it would beat the hell out of soccer...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658869340826926


----------



## Doer (Feb 23, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> American football was created because someone had the fortuitous vision of creating a sport so great that it would beat the hell out of soccer...


And steal the very name, and leave them to call their No hands, sockher.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 24, 2015)

i miss the football and hockey of the pre-90's..you never see blood on the field/ice like you used to..BLOOD SPORT!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


>


great picture, my cat won't assume the three point.


----------



## NEsmoker (Jul 17, 2015)

Dumbest thing I've ever read. Freemason's are most likely not quite as evil as the reputation they get, I mean u or I could join. Also football is a sport, if there is anything corrupt about it, it's the corporate end of things.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

Football was invented in England.American "football" was invented by walt disney and is supposed to be played by Dwarfs.The winners,get 
thier housework done by Cinderella.


----------



## KingBlunted (Dec 17, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> American football was created because someone had the fortuitous vision of creating a sport so great that it would beat the hell out of soccer...


Untill tiddlywinks came along....


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 18, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> American football was created because someone had the fortuitous vision of creating a sport so great that it would beat the hell out of soccer...





Just about every sport is better than soccer.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)

Tossing the Caber-Awesome.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Dec 22, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Just about every sport is better than soccer.


I would rather watch golf than soccer.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> I would rather watch golf than soccer.




I would rather have you whack me in the nutz with a 7 iron than watch soccer.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 17, 2018)

TBoneJack said:


> American football was created because someone had the fortuitous vision of creating a sport so great that it would beat the hell out of soccer...


Only in America mate , football is world wide , I don’t see you’r game like football, soccer at all , to me it is like rugby , but with padding on . And a load of razz ma tas .


----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 21, 2018)

Organicus said:


> Only in America mate , football is world wide , I don’t see you’r game like football, soccer at all , to me it is like rugby , but with padding on . And a load of razz ma tas .


Yeah the Bruts do not show up at all when the NFL hits the island. Well actually they go nuts for it. Some of the fastest sell outs of any NFL games


----------



## Organicus (Sep 26, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Yeah the Bruts do not show up at all when the NFL hits the island. Well actually they go nuts for it. Some of the fastest sell outs of any NFL games


Probably that is right , we like a one off event like American football game , but on the whole , we are still kinda trying to make it work here.
I have watched a game many year’s ago , I could not really get into it , I felt that the game went on to long , three rivers stadium I remember and the dancing band and the cheer leader thing , was’nt for me .


----------



## Organicus (Sep 26, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> I would rather have you whack me in the nutz with a 7 iron than watch soccer.


Hate golf , love tiger though.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 26, 2018)

supreme bean said:


> Football was invented in England.American "football" was invented by walt disney and is supposed to be played by Dwarfs.The winners,get
> thier housework done by Cinderella.


I think you mean soccer there champ....The sport where all the whiny divers flop around on the field like they have been hurt by a feather.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 28, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I think you mean soccer there champ....The sport where all the whiny divers flop around on the field like they have been hurt by a feather.


I'm really old ok. When i was in school soccer was for the inferior athlete who was not good enough for the more popular sports. I would be willing to bet that has not changed.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm really old ok. When i was in school soccer was for the inferior athlete who was not good enough for the more popular sports. I would be willing to bet that has not changed.


First time i ever agreed with the retired guerilla !. 

See even flat and round earthers can agree on soccer.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 28, 2018)

@Organicus
American Football relies on many different types of athletes and body types that are required for the particular task they are expected to perform. It takes hard work, study and timing with practice reps. Great rugby players have tried and have failed. Australian rules has produced a punter or two. Some little kickers from other countries with a soccer background have done ok but the Nigerian nightmare was the best. Also the helmet and shoulder pads are weapons and people were getting brain damage from getting knocked the fuck out so they have had to recently tweak the rules.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 28, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> American Football relies on many different types of athletes and body types that are required for the particular task they are expected to perform. It takes hard work, study and timing with practice reps. Great rugby players have tried and have failed. Australian rules has produced a punter or two. Some little kickers from other countries with a soccer background have done ok but the Nigerian nightmare was the best.


There is even a place for a soccer player. Kickers can make a good bit as long as they don't dive and thrash.


----------

